# Laughter



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

I don't really get DP any more so can't test to see whether this works or not. Just wondering whether it'd help anyone here. Basically, when I meditate, if I start to feel too tranced out I force myself to laugh. It's forced at first but becomes easier and helps me reconnect. Not sure whether that would help you guys.


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, if nothing else people can write themselves in for Laugh yoga.


----------

